# First time in new incubator



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We made an incubator out of an old ice chest. Put in a homemade egg turner, two lights (one of dimmer) thermostat, and a CPU fan. There is a PVC pipe that we line up with a himidifier. I marked all my dials with numbers for easy asjustments. 12 eggs and sofar 100% viability. We are on day 16 now. All air pockets are right on. Could this be a 100% hatch!!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

My husband said it looks like an explosive device....but it works, and works WELL!



















The humidifier at the bottom with dial, the PVC "T" is the turner.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This is what the egg turner is made up of. The red cord is elastic. Then I placed a thin piece of stretchy cotton over so each egg has a breathable hammock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I certainly want to know how it goes. So after posting this you are obligated to post updates.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I will for sure! The only thing I havnt figured out is what they will hatch in. I think I need to put a solid basket in there on the day I stop turning them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Heidi, that's amazing! You must have the recipe for steady temps and humidity. Can't wait to see the cuties hatch.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a constant 40 watt bulb that's on a dimmer and a 5 watt bulb on a plant grow mat thermostat so I can set it to any temp. and it will flick on and off. Between the two I have it dialed in to the point where I rarely see anything other than 100 degrees based on 2 thermometers. The humidifier was great because if I see it go to 37...I can turn it up a smidge. If the weather is cloudy and it reads 43 I can turn it down a bit. I'm also always home so I check on it everytime I walk past it


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

So I opened a dead egg (it wasn't developed and had a blood ring by candling). I took a really interesting picture, but it might be considered too graphic for some maybe. But it was two embryos that share one head...siamese twins. I thought it was quite interesting!


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

We can't post interestng pics? Boo! I'd love to see it.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll post....just didn't want someone to be offered


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

It had 4 arms, 4 legs, but one head. I have one other huge egg that's alive and almost filled and developed. It will be interesting to see who comes out of that one.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG!! That's awful! Never seen anything like that. How did you find that? Or did it hatch?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I pulled out 2 non developing eggs today because tomorrow is day 18 of hatch and I was getting ready to lock down the incubator. I decided the cracks them open to check and see where their development stopped thinking it would give me a clue why they didn't make it. The I found the siamese twin! My 6 year old daughter thought it was so neat  She said "see Mom, God messed up and only gave them one head, so he took them to go live with him."


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never hatched anything like that. At least nature took care of him.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh no!!! My kids turned off the switch that went to the incubator!!! The humidity was still on so with the drop in temp the humidity went to 60% (which isn't a big deal because it's day 18 ), but the temp went down to 83!!!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

What do you all think!? I'm going to wait for them to warm up before I candle to check on them.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They are still moving, I can see a few shadows through the air pockets. Whew!!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Day #19 ... this is going to be a long wait.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's OK. It might delay them a tad but stuff like this happens more often than you would think.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Day #20..... this is such a LONG WAIT


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Excitement now! I usually start chirping to the incubator and see if they answer. I feel like it urges them to come out, LOL


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one, haha.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, you both are officially nuts.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Still nothing.....aaaahhh


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know the wait is terrible, just don't panic yet. If your thermo is off just a tad it can delay things.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have 3 thermometers in there...I think the temps right on. But I did have one of my kids accidentally turn off the incubator switch on day 18 for a few hours....so I'm sure it will be delayed. This is like waiting for labor to start....but on a much smaller scale


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope you mean in size because once they pip it becomes a really big deal.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I really phrased that whole comment because it was worded very strangely. But....Guess what....WE HAVE PIP!!!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, you have a pip and it's right on time. And just like human babies it waited until night time.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I know. I'll be up all night checking on them!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Update. Still just one out of 10 have pipped.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ten have pipped or just the one? Just in case, it can take 24 hrs from pip to hatch. They'll scream when they're stuck.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We have 2 pipped and 8 unchanged. I do hear light chirpping from the 2 that have pipped. Slight rocking. I can see movement through one hole.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's obvious if they are in distress, it's high pitched and almost constant. Good on the two and the movement. They will stop to rest for periods too so don't panic if they get quiet.

If you've never helped a peep out of the shell, do it with caution. Pushing too far too soon can kill it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Generally, I see hatched chicks peeps get the others to start pipping to get out. The pips mostly end up in the same place on each egg. I had one JG pip at the pointy end, and when she was finally born, I could say she was breech, meconium (poop in fluid), and tackypnic (fast breathing) just like some newborns. I left her alone and she recovered very nicely.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there you go. Congrats.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

The egg looks great, absorbed all the yolk, and it has one STRONG set of lungs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's because it's alone. Bet if you picked it up and let it snuggle in some place it will be happy. When I had unhappy singles I put them in a shirt pocket and it would be happy as a clam until the others made an appearance.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

The early hatchers pecked open the shell of another that had only pipped a bit ago. There was quite a bit of blood. The seem to be leaving alone now ..hoping it's not a goner :-(


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

The early hatcher had a large opening in its abdomin. I laid it back in half a shell and left it. The hole has closed quite a bit. Wondering if it could ever recover


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope she makes it. Chicks are so vulnerable.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Surprisingly he is doing much better. Dried off enough to tell that it a boy (90% sure) Time will tell!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is amazing glad peep made it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had some cool recoveries as well!


----------

